# Back boiler and gas heating



## Delta (15 Jan 2011)

Hi, I used to have a solid fuel central heating system but then changed to gas. The fireplace still has back boiler but the solid fuel system had been disconnected when we did the change over.
My question is, can you use both systems. I have started to light solid fuel fireplace again and would love to get more benefit from it.


----------



## Shane007 (15 Jan 2011)

Be very careful using a fire with a back boiler that has been disconnected and drained down. They are not the same as a fire that does not encorporate a back boiler. I have seen them buckle and lift a fireplace out of the wall. 
With regard to re-instating the back boiler to function with your gas heating, this will depend on what alterations were carried out to the system when work was done. You will need to have the system checked by a good plumber.


----------



## DGOBS (15 Jan 2011)

Thought there are supposed to be drilled when decommissioning?


----------



## esox (16 Jan 2011)

A back boiler is very inefficient take out back boiler if its possible and install a multifuel stove, should be straight forward for your plumber to reconnect to back boiler piping, as Shane said the steel in the back boiler will only survive the intense heat from the fire for so long they weren't designed to operate with out water inside. you probably will have to upgrade you hot water cylinder to a dual coil model to incorporate the two heat sources


----------



## Delta (17 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys, the boiler is coming out and will check out multifuel stove. Looks like its the way to go.


----------



## jjoleary07 (29 Jan 2011)

*cylinder/pipe thermostat connect to pump*

hi,
Can anyone help me,i'm looking to wire up thermostat to a myson water pump,but i dont know which colour wire goes where.Thermostat has 3wires(yellow/green,blue,brown),pump has 3 wires (same as thermostat)


----------



## dewdrop (9 Sep 2011)

I am shortly upgrading my gas central heating. I have a open fire back boiler also and the installer told me i will have to get rid of this.  Ideally he said the boiler should be removed but this is a messy job. As an interim measure suggested the boiler system could be decommissioned by drilling holes, closing off pipes etc. Is it usual to retain the boiler provided all safety steps are taken. Finance of course is a factor


----------

